# New viper 5901 connectors? or how to re-pin them..and other questions!



## mic2023 (Nov 29, 2011)

recently purchased a viper 5901 system that came out of a 2010 ford explorer adrenalin sport trac. it used an idatalink ADS-TD module. im installing this system in my 2005 gmc sierra and found out from the local shop that this module could not be flashed for my truck so i purchased an idatalink ADS-DL and had it flashed for my gmc. 

would i be able to plug the new ADS-DL into the existing wires used from the ADS-TD?

all the wires that were not in use with the ford explorer were pulled from the connector..i was looking at the wiring diagram for the ADS-DL wiring diagram and it says use either the data mode connector or the other connectors with alot more wiring. i have no manuals and the connectors only have the wires in them that were used on the ford.

is there anyway to re-pin the connectors or a place to buy a new wiring harness for the viper 5901? 

this mess of wires is very confusing! i believe the used the data link on the ADS-TD module but spliced in to some wires on the viper module. so confused haha any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mic2023 said:


> recently purchased a viper 5901 system that came out of a 2010 ford explorer adrenalin sport trac. it used an idatalink ADS-TD module. im installing this system in my 2005 gmc sierra and found out from the local shop that this module could not be flashed for my truck so i purchased an idatalink ADS-DL and had it flashed for my gmc.
> 
> would i be able to plug the new ADS-DL into the existing wires used from the ADS-TD?
> 
> ...


 Buy a manual, or email DEI(there in my signature).


----------

